# OGF patches????



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Are there going to be patches for like coats?????Just wondering


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me.I would purchase some.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

rattletraprex said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.I would purchase some.


same here... id buy some no doubt about it


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

]
I like the Idea too.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been wondering the same thing...count me in!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

i'll take 4.... and could i have tehn in the color of red or black???


man aint i gettin picky....LOL




frank


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Me Too!  WB


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

I will let the folks know that you all have a interest in the patches and see what we can find out....Stretch


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

PATCHES WE DONT NEED NO STINKING PATCHES

someone had to say it


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Good idea Bob. I like seeing all of the support for it too. Yours too Jim(fishingful)... 
I know I'd be wanting a couple as well.

Which type would you like most:

- site logo, or Team OGF?

We are discussing it now.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

site logo...............


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

The ones to match my decals would do me fine.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think that "Team OGF" would look a little better on a patch...either way, I would still buy!


----------



## BIGHILLBILLY (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd like some patches also to go along with my decals on the boat!


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Me Too! Me Too!


----------



## rlimber (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll buy some patches and boat decals!


----------



## Liquid Therapy (Jul 11, 2005)

im really looking forward to a few patches also


----------

